# what clothesline pins do you like?



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

i'm thinking of trying to hang dry laundry this summer.

the clothesline pins with the metal springs are very inexpensive, but they seem poorly made and i'm wondering if the old fashioned type without the metal spring work better.

what do you prefer?

also, do you have any good tips for how to hang any particular type of laundry like socks, heavy jeans, sweaters, etc?

thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I use both the spring kind and the other kind (the ones that look like they have 2 legs). Used to just use the spring kind, but inherited my grandmothers wooden "clothes pegs" and found that I actually prefer those for most things! You do want to invest in the best quality/heaviest duty ones you can find.

I use the spring ones for thick or heavy stuff, like sweatshirts, jeans, quilts, rugs, etc. For normal weight things like shirts, undies, lingerie, sheets, I use the legged "clothes pegs" kind. I have to confess I still throw my towels in the dryer, since even using the 'air fluff' setting after line drying them doesn't make them soft enough for me (sensitive skin, and I don't use fabric softener in the wash). :whistlin::ashamed:


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I like the newer plastic spring ones. They hold better than the wooden ones.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I just use the wooden spring ones. They are pretty cheap and they seem to hold up fairly well- I don't leave them out on the line if not in use and I just replace them if they break, which isn't often for me.


----------



## Mulish (Mar 24, 2005)

I am really impressed woth my newest clothspins. They are stainless steel, made in Italy. 

They crip very well. They were a little pricy, but I will have them for a long long time.

I got them from Lee Valley Tools. 20 pins for about 15.00.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

nostawmama said:


> I don't leave them out on the line if not in use and I just replace them if they break, which isn't often for me.


Thanks for posting this, as it is exactly what I do (bring them in every day when I bring in the laundry) and I know it is a key factor in the longevity of my pins. Another thing about the spring ones, I've 'fixed' my broken ones by taking the good pieces of several broken ones and combining them (leg of this one, leg and spring off that one. . .voila! new clothes pin!)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I like the spring ones or the other old time push ones.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A few years back I bought an enormous bucket of the spring kind of pins at a garage sale. They were in great shape and still are (just don't leave them out in the weather). They had belonged to the seller's mother who used a clothes line. She did not want to be bothered with hanging clothes. I was very happy that she did not want to be bothered! They are the same design as the pins you can buy today but they are old and much sturdier - both the wood and the metal spring. I always look for more of them at garage sales.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

The best way to hang sweaters even the lay flat to dry good sweaters is with an old pair of pantie hose. Waist through neck opening and legs out sleeves pin and tie the hose on line. They dry so fast and they don't get pulled out of shape. Only problem is it takes up a lot of line.


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

I use the spring clothespins, although you have to watch out for the cheap ones. I have two sets and one I think I bought at the grocery store and they're actually better than the ones I bought at Menards (like HD, Lowes). I have an umbrella-type clothesline and I bring both that and my clothespins in when I'm done so I don't have to worry about the lines being dirty (especially from the birds).

I have most everything out, but somethings I finish up in the dryer so they're not so stiff.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

For hanging out clothes, I use the old-fashioned peg-type pins. I have a lot of them but they are impossible to find around here. I use the spring pins for closures on bags of chips, etc. The peg type of pins are quicker to remove when taking the clothes in, I think.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It depends on the line you are using. If using a skinny line, like the plastic kind that comes on an umbrella hanger, two leg pegs don't work well and I use the spring kind. For a rope clothesline, I often use the pegs. I like the pegs for towels on the heavy line. Not all pins are created equal and the cheap ones break more easily. However, they work fine on light items.

I'm going to look for those stainless steel pins. Yea, I know I'm crazy.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

I use the peg (2 legged) ones a lot of the time, because we are very windy here. I find the spring ones either give way and the clothes end up on the sandy ground, or lighter weight things like T shirts and dress shirts wrap around the line and the clothes pin (jelly roll), and the ends of the clothes pins end up either rubbing or tearing holes in the clothes. The pegged ones really DO hold on better on the plastic-coated wire lines d/h put up. I didn't want that type of line as it tends to be slippery, but <sigh>, he bought what HE thought we should have.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I primarily use the spring type and I look for clothes pins at estate sales to make sure I have vintage quality. Currently all of my clothes hanging is done in the basement. 

We are in the process of moving our washer & dryer to the main level and installing a clothes chute on upstairs level that will bring the dirty clothes right above the machines. The room next door is our guest room and has a little covered porch. I plan on having a pulley type clothes line installed and I'll have clothes, sheets and towels waving in the breeze soon! I miss line drying.


----------



## frabjuslady (Jul 18, 2014)

We ran into the same problem with the cheap clothespins. My husband is a woodworker so I talked him into making some. We found an American spring manufacturer. They are wonderful.

If you would like to check them out come visit at http://ladyandthecarpenter.com/lady-and-the-carpenter-store/kevins-quality-clothespins/


----------

